# What are some of your favorite Cars youve owned? and Why?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

So what was your favorite car that ever you've owned??


Mine would probably be my 1st car... a 1971 Dodge challenger.. loved the car cause it was my first... 318 Mopar motor.. great car.. sucked in the snow or ice.. but a blast to drive.. I wanted one after i saw the movie vanashing point (at age 14) and saved for 2 years till i turned 16 1/2 got my license.. had ther car the week before i got my license.. 

Kept it for 3 years... after that i had a plymouth satelite - a big boat
Then a few motorcycles suzuki 650, yamaha virago 920

then a 69 camaro cool car.. 302 motor.. Nice car but not my favorite..

Got a brand new 1984 firebird ordered.. but it only had a 6 cylinder.. so was a great looker but a dud as for speed...

Traded it in on a toyota celica supra- my only japanese car... hated it.. but it ran and performed well...

got rid of that shortly and got a 1986 Camero Z-28; 350 motor 5 speed std.. T-tops. That car was nice.. but was a piece of crap.. had to replace the rear end, twice, clutch and lots more... great fast off the start car.. but lots of problems.. no good on the highway


got a 1986 Saab 900 after that.. that was a great car.. but saabs cost way too much to service... 

got a few other junkers in between.. then a Saab 9000 Turbo.. a 4 cylinder car but very fast.. great car but after 100,000 miles slowly fell apart and put me in the poorhouse... 

after that i got Ford F150 1996 then a 99 F150 both were great but my 99 is slowly rusting away right in front of me.. 

In between the 2 trucks i got a 1990 firebird.. which i love.. 212000 miles on it and going strong..


24 years later.. i still wish i had my old dodge challenger.. it was a real nice car... not super reliable.. but easy to work on.. a heavy made car... and a good old fashioned muscle car from the 60's&70's.. The only drawback on that car was it was an automatic and had a 318.. given the choice it would have been a 340 or 360 with a standard... 



what was/is your favorite car you've owned???


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My first car was a used 1965 VW Bug and I "became a man" in that car... a very fond memory. The car wasn't special beyond that. The car I regretted saying good bye to the most is the Old Cutlass Supreme that I just sold to the salvage yard for $40. It had 289,000 miles on it and was a GREAT car. I was never let down in it and for a car that I bought for $400 in 1997 and personally put 137,000 miles on it with a total investment of less than $4000 in parts (including an engine), it owed me nothing. A really great car that accellerated well, could cruise at 75 for hours, and still get in the mid 20's MPG on gas. I just couldn't keep her running with out a major investment, foolish to do on a car with that many miles. The car I hated the most was a Ford Pinto. I bought it for a $1000 and got $200 for it a year later and was lucky to get that.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l with you john my fav would be my new car 1969 pontiac parisienne unlike you l plan on keeping my car and wonse it's paid off l plan on getting a 69 gto or another parisienne 

but for trucks l like GMC and chev the only dodge l like is the little red exstress truck do ya guy know what l'm taking about


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

here it is


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

james... I knew that one without even asking you... :furious: 


Oh, and if you're like Joe, and gonna 'become a man' in that new car... wrap it up please.. for your own good...


sj


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

how can you not like this truck l would like to do that to a chev or GMC


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

73 Plymouth Duster 340 puke green, I bought it new in 1974 and still have it. It only has 40,000 miles and my son takes it to car shows. It is still all orginal and the only change was made in the late 70's when the sport wheels were hot and everyone tryed to steal them, I put a set of Cragers on it but I still have the orginal wheels. Sorry but I have no pictures of it will try at a later time.

Today my old 1990 Plymouth Acclaim LX with a 3.0 litre engine with 201,500 miles. $200.00 car that a transmission stuck in 2nd when I bought it. Took it to a transmission shop and had them service the transmission and flush it and I have driven it to work for the last nine years 100 miles round trip everyday.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

My favorite was my 1973 Caddy Coupe deVille. It was my second car, the first was a 63 falcon wagon. The caddy was white with a full red vinyl top, bright red perfect leather interior. 2" w/w on truspoke wheels with spinners. I bought it used in 1978 with 54,000 miles for $3200. I was only 18 when I got it and felt like the king of the world.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My favorite was my 1977 Olds Regency 98...That car was a pure pleasure to drive...I used to marvel as I was driving it how much I enjoyed driving it.....Haven't found another one since that was that fun to drive...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I like all the old muscle cars. But the best one that i owned and the one i wish i still had was my truck it was a 1975 Ford Courier. Mazda made them for Ford it was baby sh#t yellow when i got it. I went in to trade school and took auto body and painted it midnight blue and silver man i miss that truck. My wife got rid of it in 1984 in her first wreck

Before i painted it.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=22889>

After painting it.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=22890>


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

My first car was a '69 baby blue Torino GT. It had Magnum 500 wheels, 50's on the rear and 70's on the front. It had a 302 2-barrel Holley with glass packs -- all sound and no go! But it really didn't run too bad. It also had drum brakes on all four corners. You really had mash the brake pedal to get it to stop.

I also had a '75 metallic blue Corvette. It was in pretty decent shape, except for the cracks in the front and rear bumper. I sold it when child #3 came into the picture, as I didn't want to pay for new rear and front bumpers and a good paint job. Was a neat car to cruise around in.

*s_j*, what year was your Celica Supra? I have an '85 that I still use as a daily driver. It's a helluva solid car. Well engineered and put together, with good power from the OHC straight 6.
It is a 5speed manual with rear wheel drive -- where God intended it. :driving:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My first car was a 1963 Karman Ghia that I ran the wheels off of but I LOVED the 1969 SS Camaro a got afterwards. It had a 396 cubic inch big block that was bored out to 406 cu. in. I mildly ported the heads, some friends help me install a Lunati SPB1-310 hydraulic cam shaft. The weakest cylinder had about 210 psi compression and the strongest was around 220 psi. The engine had a ton of other tricks. It could do a low 14 to a 13.9 in the quarter mile smoking the tire the entire run. It broke my heart when I sold it when I went into the Army. My Dodge Cummins pickup is my baby now. With a few tricks it will be just as fast but I am leaving it stock for now.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I took my drivers test in my mother's 77 Delta 88. Passed first time. I was proud of that considering the size of the car and all of my friends with the exception of one had to take it at least twice and they had smaller cars. The examiner was an old guy who seldom passed anybody the first time. The 88 had the 350 Chevy engine with 4 barrel carb. I ended up getting my dads old 73 Omega with a 250 straight six to drive to school. When I was in college he offered me his Jeep Wagoneer. Being in my early 20's, I was not keen on a station wagon but it had a 360 and four wheel drive. The price was right and I was ready to get rid of that damn straight six. I grew to like that Jeep more the longer I drove it. But, in 1987 at 8 years old the Jeep was rusting out from under me. I had put steel in the floor, putty in the fenders, and maintenance was continuous. I traded it on an 83 Elcamino with 305 engine and Conquesta package. I drove the Elcamino for 11 years till I bought my current truck, a 98 Silverado 4X4 in Sept. 98. The Elcamino would be my favorite except for the lack of 4 wheel drive. It was horrible to drive in snow. The old Jeep had planted the 4 wheel drive bug in me and now I can not be truly happy with out it.

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

My favorite car would have to be my first one. As an early graduation gift basically, my dad bought me a 1973 Mustang Mach1 for my 16th birthday. I worked my ass off in a grocery store at $3.35 @ hour, and saved for over a year for the 351 Cleveland rebuild...

A reworked Holley 600, Edelbrock Performer 4bbl , ported and polished heads, TRW forged pistons, Hooker Super-Comp headers, and a Wolverine cam with 294* total duration with over 1/2" valve lift. The "lope" at idle was so much that with the drivers side door open, the end of the door would move up and down a couple inches. The end of the radio antenna would also vibrate back and forth. 

I drove the car to high school. I maintained it well, but was never afraid to run it. With a 2.55 rear gear, it wasn't much off-idle, but was hell on top end. The speedo only registered 120, so I have no idea how fast it would go, but maxed out at just over 5K or so, the long front end would start to gently sway back and forth, and would feel like it was rising up a couple inches. 

I can still kick myself for getting rid of it. 

Greg


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

*honorable mention...*

A close second is my 1984 Mustang anniversary GT. It was a 2.3 liter. I know, I know- but it was turbocharged. It too ran good, but I babied it. Only on special occasions would I "burn the carbon out". My dad laughed at me when I told him he better shift at 4 grand. LOL The car had Pirelli P-77's on it that handled like on the "proverbial rails", and was much more nimble than the Mach. Still a little light in the rear end, but was very responsive. 

It supposedly ran the 1/4 in 15 seconds flat and top end was 143 (1 MPH less than the same year 5.0 Mustangs), but I never verified it. I eventually sold it to my dad, and he just sold it about a year ago finally.

It's the white one in the pic. I cant handle anymore of this- this is getting depressing.  

Oh well...
Greg


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Mine would have to be my first, a 1950 Mercury 2 door coupe, V-8 flathead three speed on the column. Bought it for $25 at age 13, and it had a froze up motor. Worked like crazy to buy parts etc for it and had it roadworthy by the time I was old enough to get my drivers liscense, used it to take my test in as well. Used it hard until I bought my 1963 Chevy SS convertible with 409 engine, 4 speed, white with red interior. Later I took the 409 out and installed a 365 hp FI corvette engine I acquired. For a heavy X frame vehicle that 63 ragtop could smoke most competetion and ran like a raped ape. Had it all tricked out later on down the road and blowing away the Plymouth satellites was not a problem. Later on right before I joined the U S Army I was in the process of installing a 396 in it...had it running but needed to do a few more odds and ends......sold it to my brother who promptly wrecked it within a couple of months.

Now I am content for any vehicle as long as it starts when you turn the key and gets me to and from where i need.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I would have to say that would be a 1970 Chevelle Super Sport. Yes you can start drooling now! BUT by the time I got it it had only a little 307 V-8. My grandfather worked in a body shop, and a guy had wrecked the car. So my Grandpa bought it for a song and one of the guys in the shop who by the way built racing boats had a 307 he had supposedly rebuilt would do the body work if he could have the motor out of the SS. Yes ladies and Gentelmen it was the big block 454!!!!! Grandpaw said it would lay rubber for a city block, I never got to drive it with the 454.....Insert sad face here!!! It is just as well I would have hurt myself or someone else with that motor and car combo. Like I said It now had a 307 2bbl, but with hooker headers it sounded pretty bad! I then proceded to tear up that motor and 1 ea TH400 tranny untill I upgraded to a 350 and new tranny. By the time I got to be a senior in HS I had pretty much worn out the 350 so time to let it go, man I wish I had kept that car and put the right motor back in, it would be worth a whole lot today.

My dream car would have to be a 70 SS convertable 454 w/cowl induction. Color wouldn't matter I can just see cruising now. I can't imagine the look on my sons face when he gets old enough to drive and I told him no he couldn't drive it!!!


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Favorite Car?*

I still have it! Bought it in 77 when I was was 18.
70 Chevelle SS-396, 4spd. It was all stock except for the paint.
I'm the 3rd owner. I did add headers, Cam, Intake, 3.73's and HEI. This combo was good for high 13's. In 1987 I took it all apart and started over. I repainted it with Ditzler code 55 Forest Green (The dark Green they used was ugly). I left the Cam and HEI but put the stock exhaust, 3.31's and intake back on it with a T-350 Auto trans. Now it runs low 15's without breaking anything!

Don


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

My favorite's got to be the 90 Nissan Truck I had in the 90's. It just had a 4 (1400cc)in it, and was built to be a cheap truck with no frills, but man would that thing jump off the line. I drove it for five years and 190,000 km and never got beat across an intersection. Didn't matter.....Vettes, Beemers, Porsches, whatever. You'd be across the intersection and they'd be about halfway. Of course by the time you're 10 feet past that second curb they're going by like you're standing still, smoke rolling down the street in waves...... 

Sucker was a cheap piece of Sh%^&, and parts prices were atrocious, but it ran and ran and ran. I had it as a company truck for awhile, then bought it in trade for a week of vacation I didn't figure I'd ever get to take. After I finished with it, I gave it to my second son and he ran it back and forth to University in Halifax every day for two years, about another 50,000 km. I figured it topped out at about 80 and he could only squeeze in about 2 other guys in the cab, so how much trouble could he get in?

There was no model name or number, so it was 'the Truck'

I've had a lot of others, from an old Volvo B-series to a Ford F-150, three minivans (currently a 2004 Caravan), a Taurus, a cirrus, a Vega, a Fairmont, a Bonneville, and an Intrepid. The Intrepid was the best highway car I'll ever drive. Smooth, horses to burn, comfortable, and power everything. But for city driving, there's nothing like being able to get across ahead of the guy running the light!

DW, on the other hand, still loves the Bonneville. It had the horses and stability to go by anything on the highway, and that's what she likes! cruisin


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

1969 El Camino 396 Super Sport it was stroked to a 477 with a 671 blower. But I did a lot of driving in my 66 VW bug when I had the El Camino


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I had a 1969 Camaro SS big block that I had to sell when I went into the Army. I also had a 1965 Plymouth Belvedere with the 383 bench seats and Hurst Shifter all factory. Both were not friendly with tires or gas.   The Camaro had a LOT of engine work done to it and it got maybe 6 mpg around town and 16 tops hwy. My favorite is my 2002 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins Ho that I currently own and LOVE.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*going to show my age*

My first car was a 1960 Chevy Impala,2 door hardtop. It had a 283 and three on the tree. I bought it off a family friend and it was on the road waiting when i got my licence at 16 and 12 days. Several hot rods along the way some fairly exotic. My brother and I dropped a 3400 cc wentland motor in an MG midget, narrowed chevy rear end 14 inch tires and tubs in the back, very fast car. Another hotrod was my 1962 Jeep with a 421 pontiac motor and four speed automatic. It had Good Year crinkle wall sticks on the back ,pizza cutters on the front. Wheelie bars with 12 inch square skid plates attatched. We put a trigger operated throttle control and duel rear master cylanders so the driver could stear and fly at the same time while the front wheels were 5 feet off the ground.The local police advised me to get rid of that car, something about 12 inch gouges in the roads around town. 
Other vehicles I have owned : 62 impala SS, 65 corvair corsa 6 cylander turbo with 4 speed and real factory wire wheels. 66 chevy Impala, 70 Monte 396 ,69 pontiac Catalina wagon with a rear facing seat in the back, damn thing was long as a bus but it could fry off a set of rubber in one sitting. Ask me how I know this. In between I had several other cars back then that I only owned for a short time as a couple of hundred used to buy a used vehicle.
As a family man I had a 73 chevy van Beauville window job, that thing hauled kids for us for 10 years and had some nut besides with a 350 in it. My 88 4x4 chevy 1500 is my all time favorite. Bought it new Noveber 10, 1987 and have put 289,000 miles on it. That truck is my daily driver til this day. I also own a 97 Gmc 3500 4x4 dump,deisel, I use for my site prep work.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I have a close second too....1964 Ford Galaxy 500 XL Convertible...Rangoon Red w/ a black convertible top..Red interior with bucket seats and lots of chrome. Had a 390 for a power plant....it was a real chick magnet..(well not sure if the car was or I was):lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice thread SJ,
My favorite car was my 1967 Mustang. It was a 289 Hi-Po 4-speed. Bought it in 1969 for $1,250.00 and it had 28K miles on it. The car was in perfect shape when I bought it & I kept it that way. In 1973 I cought a bad case of the dumbass and traded it. I know it's in a private collection somewhere.

My favorite truck was a 1949 Willys Jeep Overland 4WD. What a tank! It had 8 leaf springs in the front & 12 in the rear. I ripped out the old Commando 6 cyl & tranny (shoulda kept the overdrive) and dropped in a 350 Mustang eng & 2-speed Powerglide. I did a complete frame-off body restoration and re-did the interior, complete with carpet & hi-back buckets. It took a little fabrication to get the motor mounts right (kept breaking them), drive train (kept breaking it), ect. Did a bunch of other stuff also. I left the 5:38 gears in it tho. Tires were LT-10.5,s on White Spoke Mags. Top speed was about 70 MPH, but it'd take anything off the line. That thing would climb a telephone pole & go almost anywhere. I've got pics of them somewhere,,,,I'll scan & post them when I find them.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

My first was a '54 Chevy, straight 6, 3 on the tree, 4 door with a HUGE back seat.......

My 1998 Subaru Domingo micro van was a really fun vehicle. Full time 4WD with locking dif, 3 cycl 1200cc engine, 5 speed manual, dual sliding doors on the sides. It have a large sun roof and smaller "sun windows" above the sliding doors. Seating for 7 (small people) it still has space behind the 3rd seat for a couple bags of groceries.

You could fold the middle seat down and make a foot rest for the 3rd seat passengers. Fold it another way and it makes a table for 2/3. Unlock the driver and passenger seats, lift, rotate 180, push down to lock and you had a "dining room".

Fold the 3rd seat down for lots of groceries...fold the mid seat too for very large hauling. Fold both another way and you made a bed for camping. 

Lift the full size tailgate, unlatch the rear bumper to check the engine oil or other service. 

It had A/C and a decent stereo. You rode right over the front wheels so steering and tight turning circle was a blast! It would go literally anywhere..

Next best was my first company car, a 1990 Jaguar Sovereign. Arctic blue, light barley leather interior, straight 6, square european headlights. I had always wanted a Jag and could hardly wait the month it took to arrive. It was a great car for 5 years...then started to need this and that. 

Soo. I got my next and best, my current 1995 740iL BMW. Dark forrest green metallic, leather all around, beautiful wood, screaming 4.0L V8 with a 5 speed automatic. Killer stereo with 6 CD player.

It is so smooth and is the best handling car I have ever driven. When I retired last year, the company gave it to me. Nearly 10 years old and 86k, but hardly any repairs needed. 

I also have a 1993 Mercedes Benz 2.3L 190E, Commemorative Edition. Only 700 were made on the 10th anniversary and last year for the 190E, I have #576, fully documented. It is a metallic emerald green, barley leather interior, special wood treatment, sun roof, read seat head rests, 300 series wheels, headlight washers and no marks at all on the back of the car. It only has 33k miles on it. 9 more years and it's a certified Benz classic!

It is really fun to drive and gets lots of looks. I actually use it to pull my Boston Whaler Dauntless. That gets lots of looks.....


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a pic of the Subaru..

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/subaru_domingo.jpg">


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

My favorite is my 68 firebird. I still have it. It's got a moderately built pontiac 400 with a 4-speed and 3.73 posi. Oddly enough, this is the only picture I have of it. Sorry about the bad lighting.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Like Bontai Joe, my first car was a Beetle (a 69) & I (what was the phrase?) became a man in it too. Great car. It took all the beating a teenager could dish out. I wrecked it 13 times before I finally traded it for a Rambler (Nash seats! Woo. Much more comfortable (and roomy) than the Beetle. LOL!

My favorite car was a 67 Karmann Ghia convertible. It had a hotrodded dual-port Corvair 6 in it. WaaaY too much power! It'd eat 'Vettes. I ended up having to repower it with a 2.0l Porsche motor after it dropped _another_ valve seat - it was the sixth time & I was sick of fixing it.

My favorite truck is my current ride. Toyota 4Runner - 225,000 miles with no mandatory major repairs. I did replace the bearings in the tranny when I bought 'cause I didn't like the 'whine'. I think the PO went wheeling in deep water & sucked water in through the vent cap. Me, I raised all the vents up even with the upper body line. No more suckin' water when I ford creeks (or flooded roads - LOL).

-=A=-


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Restores , street Rods and trucks has been my life , I started when I was 15 years Old. I`ve done a bunch , most of them are sold , This is a T-Bucket , Blower motor small block Chevy. I sold this one about 5 years ago.

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72285>


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Engine Shot,, 700 HP , +

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72286>


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Wow Don...I havent checked this thread for awhile. 700 HP in a T-Bucket is insane. I like that color too! Cool that there are a few car guys on here. If I cant be outside cutting the grass or working in the yard, id just assume sit right here and look at car stuff.

Im anxious to see pics of both your projects, and Ingersolls Mustang too. A mustang fan from day one, and always will be. Maybe when I hit the lottery, I will be able to get my 2006 Mustang Cobra. 

Greg


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow!! Reading through this thread I am drooling over all the Sweet rides that everyone has had. Here's my list.

My first car was a '79 Z28 4spd. Swapped out the 350 for a 396 out of a wrecked 70 Chevelle and put a 4.11 rear in it. Sucked on gas but had LOTS O GET UP AND GO. Tell it went into a guard rail and I totaled it.

Next i had a '91 5.0 Mustang LX 5 speed in 94 with only 14k on it. Put a Paxton super charger, full length headers and a short throw Hurst shifter on it. Thing would smoke most anything. Sold it to my bro with only 32k on it when the first kid was due and he wrecked it a week later!!!:dazed: Should have just covered it and left it in the garage.

Finally my toy now a 64 Fairlane. There is pics of it in the new member section. She's a sweet ride but as with the others will probably be selling it as I have too many toys. Was looking forward to putting a big block back in it but the wife and kids are hitting me up for horses. And unfortunately for me my hobbies are the ones to suffer.:dazed: 

At least I was told I can keep my '79 Shovelhead. Pretty pathetic that I was told it was ok to keep it. What am I 12?!?!?:furious: 

Bob


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Bob , Think of the mess we would be in if someone wasn`t around to keep us in line . 
I got Married again 5 years ago , I was ask if I would get rid of my 800 marader and 1500 intruder and my 75 hard tail hog . I road most of my life , but it really didn`t bother me to let go of the bikes.
I liked your fairlane, I think it`s what steered up this car thing.
I am impressed with the quality vehicals and workmanship On this site.


----------

